# Small MX Leader



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

As I mentioned in another thread, I've read that small MX Leaders may be too stiff. I've read lots of threads on this bike but all the frames are 55cm or larger.

Has anyone ridden a small ie 52, 53 MX Leader? what are they like, still the magic ride?

As everyone knows I'm about to shell out for a size 53 (there was nothing smaller in stock) and would like to hear any opinions.

BTW, were they ever made smaller than 52cm?


----------



## tort2 (Jun 30, 2006)

*small MXL frames*

Merckx MXL were available in 49cm (the Bottecchia MXL I'm selling is 49mm). Scapin, and I think the Moser MXL were also available in 49mm. Competitive Cycles had that size available a few years ago. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

Hi tort2, What's the ride on your Bottecchia MXL like for such a small frame.

The 53cm MX leader I'm buying apparently has a 53.5cm top tube which seems too short for that size frame, but if that's what it is it'll be perfect for me.

No, what I'd just like to know is what sort of ride a small frame with such large tubes would be like? Everyone who has raved about the Merckx MXL rides largish sizes.


----------



## tort2 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi Marz,

I have owned and ridden a Gios Torino Super Record, a Pinarello, an Italian Masi Prestige and the Bottecchia and I can say without qualifications that the MAX tubing is the best tubing I have ever had. The only reason I'm parting with it is due to the fact that back when, the technology/knowledge didn't exist to build bikes for short people (I'm 5'3" with short legs) so the 49mm was sorta my size (I ordered a Cinelli Xperience in XTRA short and that fits me to a tee). If I had longer legs I would NEVER give up the Max. The ride is unbelievable and the response is amazing. As for the weight, I never noticed it climbing since every pedal stroke goes towards forward motion.

Get it if you can.


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

Thanks for your reply tort2. That's just what I wanted to hear, that even the smaller frames ride well for those of us not blessed with longer limbs.

That's an amazing collection of classic bikes, by the way!


----------

